# Dangerous over the counter pet products



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was just sent this by a friend who had a dog who survived but lost a lot of hair to a tick treatment she used.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

So scary, so sad! I'e heard this before. I'm glad the government is looking into it more fully now!


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

How scary... I feel so sorry for those pet owners. Has anyone heard anything about Frontline Plus? All products I know contain those ingredients... Does anyone use something else that does not contain them? I've heard some garlic "may" help prevent fleas and/or ticks, but also too much garlic is toxic I've read... So what to do...?


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

How scary... I feel so sorry for those pet owners. Has anyone heard anything about Frontline Plus? All products I know contain those ingredients... Does anyone use something else that does not contain them? I've heard some garlic "may" help prevent fleas and/or ticks, but also too much garlic is toxic I've read... So what to do...?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

This is scary. I just posted a thread on the Preventic Tick Collar and I will go back to edit.

My DH had a severe reaction a few years ago when he took some Celebrex although many people called it a miracle drug for themselves. My DD almost lost her dog from using Hartz flea shampoo and was saved by the ER vet. My grandson have a bad reaction to a bee sting and had to go to the ER.

It happens!! We never know what we will have a reactions to and I think we have to weigh the pros with the cons before we take or give anything that could cause a problem.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I use K9 Advantix and our vet says it is safe. Now how I do I know that is true? I need to use a flea/tick med because of what happened to Domino. He certainly was bitten by something and that bite caused the encephalitis which he died from.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> This is scary. I just posted a thread on the Preventic Tick Collar and I will go back to edit.
> 
> My DH had a severe reaction a few years ago when he took some Celebrex although many people called it a miracle drug for themselves. My DD almost lost her dog from using Hartz flea shampoo and was saved by the ER vet. My grandson have a bad reaction to a bee sting and had to go to the ER.
> 
> It happens!! We never know what we will have a reactions to and I think we have to weigh the pros with the cons before we take or give anything that could cause a problem.


True. Gitter did fine on the K9 Advantix last year.

Your DH and I have something in common. I was on Celebrex and also had a very severe reaction that took as long to figure out and clear up as my inflammed knee injury. It wasn't fun.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's so scary! I guess we all assume that anything we buy over the counter is safe, for us and for our animals.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I use the K9 Advantage and we found a live tick on Simba this weekend


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It is so scary. I was just about to spray our yard with something with pemetherin(sp) in it. the adams yard spray. But now I am not going to. I just hate that I always find a tick on Jasper. they are alive. but my vet says that is good. it means they are in some respect being repelled by the FRONTLINE -- if they bit him they would be dead. 

I really want to try the nematodes for the yard...but we do have a lawn service (we wait a day before we let the boys out after they come) so I think what every they use would kill the nematodes.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amanda, thanks for posting it. That is scary!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have never liked putting poison on or in any of my animals. But times being what they are what do you do?

Thank you Amanda, I sent this link to all my animal friends.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was just talking about some of these products with my boss, at the health food store for pets I work at. We sell some Zodiac flea products and because I dont' want to use any chemicals on Ricky, with his liver still out of whack, I chose to get Espree Knock Out spray that we sell. 

I emailed the owners about this clip, so thank you Amanda. Maybe it's not such a great idea to be selling this stuff!


----------

